# Apistos



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

just picked up some A. Macmasteri super red from johnny at golf ocean aquarium.. Great buy for 50 bucks a pair! Ill post pics soon. I also got a pair of A.Agassizzi rio ***** as well.. .amazing colours too!!! he has lots left.


__
https://flic.kr/p/11347856833


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Great looking fish!

YouTube Channel: CindyS
Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

By any chance do apistos pull off carpet plants? My german ram ruined my HC and Riccia carpet completely.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

ive never had this issue, you should be ok.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I have never experienced or even seen an apisto bother any plants.


----------

